# Brat Pizza Fatty and Smoked Kielbasa with Red Beans and Rice



## coyote1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I spent half the month trying to deside what to make that would look good enough to win

I couldn't come up with anything but Brat Pizza Fatty and Smoked Kielbasa with Red Beans and Rice I didn't think I had a chance so here we go
























all rolled up and ready for the weave













one hour in the smoker













and my plate







I would like to THANK Tulsajeff for the great prizes I will be getting alot of use out of the grinder and THANK YOU to the judges

hope you enjoy


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats on the win!...I would like more details on the Red Beans and Rice...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks damm tastey Wile E................... congrats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice job looks yummy


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful plate!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

Brad---That looks Awesome!!!

Looks mighty tasty & the Bacon weave is Perfect !!!

Now I have a sudden urge to eat sausage & play checkers !!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## coyote1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Congrats on the win!...I would like more details on the Red Beans and Rice...JJ




I wish I could say I made it from scratch but it was a zatarain's I love theirs but would like to find a good recipe

thank you all for the congrats

got the lem grinder today can't wait to use it thank you jeff


----------

